# If you only had one book on BBQ



## agaffer (Oct 8, 2020)

Good morning. While I wait for my new smoker I have been satisfying my BBQ Jones through watching videos and browsing the internet for recipes. I have a large collection of cookbooks that fill a four shelf book case, much of them on grilling and BBQ. Most of them have been fun to read and to browse through the pictures but, there is only one that has a well broken in spine, and is loaded with bookmarks and stained pages. "Serious Barbecue" by Adam Perry Lang. Over the years I have probably cooked at least 10% of the recipes in this book. That is a lot.  I don't know about you but, most cookbooks I have get used for just a handful of recipes.

Using the internet and YouTube you can get all the tutorials you need on just about everything BBQ. Cooker info, wood info, charcoal info. A host of ways to cook your basic butt, ribs, brisket, chicken. Actually makes almost all my BBQ books non essential. "Serious Barbecue" is different. Adam Perry Lang doesn't follow others, he always puts his own unique twists on everything he cooks. Most importantly, his recipes work. How many times have you bought a cookbook with great pictures and once you try a couple of the recipes you wonder to yourself, "Did anybody actually try these recipes before putting them in the book?"

If Harry Soo came out with a book I would also buy that. I like the originality of his recipes that are on the internet. Then there would be two books that I would deem essential.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 8, 2020)

I have been disappointed by most BBQ books I have paged through.  I agree with you on 10% being a high number of recipes to use out of one book.

Most of my books I get one or two good recipes out of and that is about it.

I have come to rely on the interwebs to supply me with knowledge.  This forum provides a treasure trove of experience, skill, and knowledge.

Many members share their recipes only for the asking and I have taken full advantage of that.

This forum has provided me more information and advice than a stack of books.

Enjoy.....

JC


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 8, 2020)

I basically stopped looking at cookbooks when I joined smf, so I couldn't tell you which ones I would get.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2020)

If it has to be in book form, have this printed and bound 





						SMF Recipe Collection - Late 2018
					

Sorry for the delay in posting this.  This latest version has approximately 575 recipes in it. The amount of time required to get permissions from past posters is more than I anticipated so I'm not sure if/when I'll be updating this again. Hopefully this collection is inclusive enough to be of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## agaffer (Oct 8, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> If it has to be in book form, have this printed and bound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to go through the recipes. What is great about recipes from a forum like this is that you know the recipe has been tested.


----------



## agaffer (Oct 8, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> If it has to be in book form, have this printed and bound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOWIE!! I just took a quick glance. That is an amazing collection. Since Sidecars are one of my favorite beverages I went right to that page.  
One pint lemon juice
One pint cointreau
One pint cognac
The question I have is, if you want to make it for two, are there any adjustments or just double the amounts?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2020)

agaffer said:


> WOWIE!! I just took a quick glance. That is an amazing collection. Since Sidecars are one of my favorite beverages I went right to that page.
> One pint lemon juice
> One pint cointreau
> One pint cognac
> The question I have is, if you want to make it for two, are there any adjustments or just double the amounts?


That recipe makes three pints, that should serve twelve 4oz cocktails or more depending on the glassware used, and whether you serve it on the rocks or not.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2020)

Wait... You were joking, right?
I know a few people that'd down 48oz worth of cocktails in an evening.


----------



## agaffer (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes, joking, well, maybe


----------



## sandyut (Oct 8, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I basically stopped looking at cookbooks when I joined smf, so I couldn't tell you which ones I would get.


same.  read here and or Jeffs site for that.  internet as needed.

check the recipe section.  there are large compilations there of recopies off this site from users.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2020)

SMF is the best place to find recipes that are tasty & SAFE!!!
The recipes on here are closely monitored for safety & if it does not satisfy USDA standards it is deleted or changed. You can be confident that any recipe you get on here will be safe & most importantly absolutely delicious!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2020)

Have to agree I too have a collection with dust on them. Yup this forum is awesome and as you said they are tried. Join Jeff's weekly news letter for a weekly recipe from Jeff.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Oct 8, 2020)

While I agree with SMF being a HUGE resource for me, books are also a big part of my success.  For me, Mixon sticks out.  He got my game where I wanted.  I am of the belief that all the recipes in his book are the legit ones he used and won with.  In fact, none of the rub, sauces, etc are even scaled down and make huge batches.  That said, probably only a dozen or so recipes in there.  Heck, Franklin's book has even less and I still love that book.  To me, good BBQ is more about technique than recipes.  All this being said, Marianski wins hand down for smoking in general.  It's college level reference material that you will continue to absorb over time and a must have.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm kind of partial to Peace Love & Barbecue.  Not the largest amount of recipes or the most technical but it has award winning recipes of different styles from various people.  Also has some great stories to read along with them.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 8, 2020)

No books just SMF and what few good folks from San Antonio taught me in my AF days many years ago.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> While I agree with SMF being a HUGE resource for me, books are also a big part of my success.  For me, Mixon sticks out.  He got my game where I wanted.  I am of the belief that all the recipes in his book are the legit ones he used and won with.  In fact, none of the rub, sauces, etc are even scaled down and make huge batches.  That said, probably only a dozen or so recipes in there.  Heck, Franklin's book has even less and I still love that book.  To me, good BBQ is more about technique than recipes.  All this being said, Marianski wins hand down for smoking in general.  It's college level reference material that you will continue to absorb over time and a must have.



Which Marianski book would you be speaking of.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Which Marianski book would you be speaking of.
> 
> Warren


I'd bet it's, 'Smoking Meats and Smokehouse Design' as it's most pertinent, and the only Marianski in my library .
I've several other BBQ cookbooks and several others too.

But if I had to have only one pertaining to BBQ, I would print the SMF Recipe Collection I linked earlier.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 8, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> If it has to be in book form, have this printed and bound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that link Chile!! Have never seen that thread. With work funded ink and paper I may just print that!!


----------



## tallbm (Oct 8, 2020)

I have/had 2 BBQ books.  

1.  Aaron Fraklin's book - wow an amazing read.  It only has like maybe 10 recipes but it was such a pleasant surprise as a read and just the knowledge and great stories of smoking bbq and all things involved.  The recipes are pretty good too though I think his Turkey one is probably the only one that is just "meh" common sense for us cooking folks... if I remember him having a turkey recipe in there hahaha.

2. Smoke & Spice - well... I want to call that book trash BUT for a person new to cooking anything and trying to get into BBQ it could be somewhat helpful.  I was really turned off by the fact that all the smoking steps were basically the same like "smoke at 225F, and use your favorite wood..."  It gave no freakin insight different smoking temps, woods to pair with, how long to apply smoke vs the whole cook time, etc.   Many of the recipes were underwhelming as well.  It's my opinion that you get 100x more useful information searching this site for 10 min than what that whole book provides.  If you like the book then that's all that matters in the end.  
FYI, I don't walk this earthing thinking anyone else must subscribe to my opinions at all, so please don't be offended if u like the book and I do not hahaha.  If this book brings you joy and happiness then that is all that matters  :)


----------



## zwiller (Oct 9, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Which Marianski book would you be speaking of.
> 
> Warren



Thanks 

 chilerelleno
 just added that one to my cart.


----------



## agaffer (Oct 9, 2020)

I found a website, BookBaby, that will print the SMF cookbook, all 589 pages for $78. Seems fair to me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Thanks
> 
> chilerelleno
> just added that one to my cart.


 I have that one and another one.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I'd bet it's, 'Smoking Meats and Smokehouse Design' as it's most pertinent, and the only one in my library too.
> 
> I've several BBQ cookbooks and others too.
> 
> But if I had to have only one pertaining to BBQ, I would print the SMF Recipe Collection I linked earlier.



Nope don't have that one but will likely soon have it.     

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nope don't have that one but will likely soon have it.
> 
> Warren


Oops.... _'Meat Smoking and Smokehouse Design'_
Which other one do you have, all the others are on sausage making of one type or another aren't they?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Oops.... _'Meat Smoking and Smokehouse Design'_
> Which other one do you have, all the others are on sausage making of one type or another aren't they?


 The other one I have is on sausage. I'm not at home to look at the title. Sorry.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for the like JC in GB it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for the laugh chili but that's how this forum goes it increases you toys.    

Warren


----------



## Tcurrin (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello,

I've found _*The Science of Great Barbecue and Grilling  *_to be quite good in that it explains the science behind various cooking methods and seasonings.  The book contains a lot of good recipes as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2020)

agaffer said:


> I found a website, BookBaby, that will print the SMF cookbook, all 589 pages for $78. Seems fair to me.




Here's a Book that is all Step by Steps, All Work Great, and proven by Hundreds of Members to this Forum.   *AND ALL FREE:*
Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
All Kinds To Choose From.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I have been disappointed by most BBQ books I have paged through.  I agree with you on 10% being a high number of recipes to use out of one book.
> 
> Most of my books I get one or two good recipes out of and that is about it.
> 
> ...


This a great forum. I’ve been smoking meat since I was 15 years old. Now 63 years young. I have learn  many things since I found this site almost 2 years ago.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> This a great forum. I’ve been smoking meat since I was 15 years old. Now 63 years young. I have learn  many things since I found this site almost 2 years ago.



63 your just a puppy.  Hahaha
77 here. LOL

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow, I have shelves of cookbooks that have been gathering dust for years. I think I have one book on grillin' and smokin'. I now use the Internet, YouTube, and my imagination. 

Most of the cookbooks were written by professionally trained chefs. Their styles, techniques, and desired flavor profiles are so different than mine. I'm a rustic or peasant cooker/smoker/griller. Give me an idea, let me check what I have on hand, and I'll throw something together for the grill/smoker/oven/stovetop with the seed from the idea. SMF is GREAT for planting seeds.


----------



## forktender (Oct 11, 2020)

For me it would be this book for meat temps and loads of delicious sides, salads and deserts.
The running  the pit comes easy to me these days so it wouldn't be about Q'ing at all and more about flavor profiling.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2020)

Here is the 2 books I have.







If you were on the forum back when you will know who recommended them to me and that was no other than CrankyBuzzard.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2020)

chilerelleno
 Book marked the recipe guide. Between yours and 

 Bearcarver
  and this I shall never be at a loss of what and how to cook something!
Jim


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 11, 2020)

I have one that I have had  for years and refer to often as it also has many other things like sauces rubs marinades and a ton of recipes that go with BBQ.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like Hawging It it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 12, 2020)

Like many of you I had too many unused cooking books. Thinned the herd to Jeff’s book, one by Steve Raichlen, one by James Beard, and a couple Emeril’s. But also like you, mostly This forum for smoking, and internet sites (Like ATK or certain chefs on Food Network, mostly Emeril, Alton Brown, or Michael Simon) for other dishes.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 13, 2020)

forktender said:


> For me it would be this book for meat temps and loads of delicious sides, salads and deserts.
> The running  the pit comes easy to me these days so it wouldn't be about Q'ing at all and more about flavor profiling.
> View attachment 466390


Reading an edition of that book right now for class.  On the subject of BBQ books, I really enjoyed Franklins book, but it is more than just a recipe book.


----------



## agaffer (Oct 13, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Like many of you I had too many unused cooking books. Thinned the herd to Jeff’s book, one by Steve Raichlen, one by James Beard, and a couple Emeril’s. But also like you, mostly This forum for smoking, and internet sites (Like ATK or certain chefs on Food Network, mostly Emeril, Alton Brown, or Michael Simon) for other dishes.


This looks like an interesting book. I am going to see if it is in my local bookstore or library.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 13, 2020)

My problem... I never could narrow it down to just one. I have 3 or 4 dozen cookbooks on smoking and grilling. I know... it's a sickness.  But, like others, I have found that books are static, but the forum is interactive and informative. You'll always find something new, fresh or with a different twist online, and if you don't find what you're interested in, all you have to do is ask and you'll recieve numerous ideas. All that being said, I am partial to "How to Grill" because it lit a fire under me early on.


----------

